# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 10/30/22



## jd56 (Oct 30, 2022)

Happy Halloween everyone.
Be safe out there.

Let's see what classics you have found from the last week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 30, 2022)

OK, I'll go 1st!
FINALLY!!
As Found, original owner survivor, 1951 Monark Super Deluxe, Forest Green and Cream, with the deep fenders and Monark pedals. Been looking for one of these for quite a while (hard to find color). This one came out of Nebraska, a new friend found it and contacted me a while back, we met Wednesday for pick up. Thanks so much (you know who you are).
Now it's time for lots of TLC, cleaning, tires, and it will go into my collection!


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 30, 2022)

bought a light for the Hickory.


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2022)

Found this close to home.


----------



## vincev (Oct 30, 2022)

Finally found a better fork and very nice head badge for my White Corvette.......now to dig out the correct headlight in my parts stuff.....


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 30, 2022)

This reflector from a really cool CABER!





A neat little alignment tool to install star fangled nuts in the fork tube of 1 1/8" threadless forks...
Works like a champ!







& this State bicycle Company Lightning Bolt Grateful Dead 27.5" cruiser...they call it a Klunker, but ...I call it a Cruiser...





















Happy Sunday Yall! 😎



🎃


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 30, 2022)

Got these hard to find new repop Schwinn Westwinds from a friend this week.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 30, 2022)

A few exciting pieces came home to me this week- 
First is a 1:1 ratio schematic of a fluid drive chainless bicycle that requires more research to properly identify / narrow down but exciting. 
Next is a set of exceptional bars that I've been trying to patiently await for some time now- legit 1890's steer horn folk art bicycle tech. 
Last I'm working on the beefiest piece of Orient hardware I've ever had the pleasure of handling fresh from the Copake chopping block.


----------



## The classic roll (Oct 30, 2022)

Local flea market find’s. Two bicycle wrenches Aetna & Colson. Also a Shaler tire repair vulcanizer. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 30, 2022)

My Wards lantern collection grew from one to two, I’ve owned the one on the left for about seven years the new one on the right is called the “big boy” and you can see why.. I love the 1930s Art Deco band on the left and The chrome segmented tank on the right. Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2022)

Picked this up too


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 30, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> This reflector from a really cool CABER!
> 
> View attachment 1722231
> 
> ...



I was kind of wondering for a sec there if there was any involvement with Standard Byke Company...


I miss my Standard TRL250! Thinking about seeing if they will custom build me a 26" version with the head gusset.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 30, 2022)

Our local high school contacted our shop commander FTW recently that they were deaccessioning a number of tools... Basically everything they couldn't put a safety guard on! I came away with this scratch and dent Rockwell mill drill. It's basically a half size Bridgeport type machine. It's probably had 30 plus years of drilling holes in hockey sticks etc and no maintenance. I've already sorted out a couple of minor issues and it's going to need a full rehab, but the price was right!


----------



## Kstone (Oct 30, 2022)

I was finally passed down my great grandma's famous locket. They had been talking about passing it on for almost a decade and I had never seen it and figured it must be lost at this point. After being officially gifted it in February, it finally made its safe passage from their side of the country to mine this month.

Here's my dad's story behind it. 

"Harry moved to the Yukon and married Kitty from Scotland.  He brought back the gold dust and had the locket made for your great-grandmother Laura in Perth Amboy.  He was the son of William who was in the Civil War and bought the Country House in Hunterdon. He also brought back the Iditarod ring which Uncle Rut (son of Ira) had and lost at the family motel in Palm Beach. 
She died three days after giving birth to your grandmother.
There is also a small chance the gold dust came from one of the "Three Amigos" who also visited the Yukon but I doubt it.  I attached their picture.  They are brothers of William and would be uncles of Harry."

My great grandma was born in 1893 and passed in 1922, placing the locket at easily 100 years old.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 30, 2022)

Kstone said:


> I was finally passed down my great grandma's famous locket. They had been talking about passing it on for almost a decade and I had never seen it and figured it must be lost at this point. After being officially gifted it in February, it finally made its safe passage from their side of the country to mine this month.
> 
> Here's my dad's story behind it.
> 
> ...



Wow, that's fantastic! That's a REAL treasure...🙂


----------



## ratrodz (Oct 30, 2022)

Added another piece of original advertisement!




Also celebrated my 20 year milestone at work…


----------



## Nashman (Oct 30, 2022)

I bought 5 totally restored (the '65 -3hp is only partly repainted due to nice original in part) vintage outboards to keep my 1957 Johnson Golden Javelin 35 I've owned for decades company.  A 1957-10 hp, and 3 hp Evinrude, 1957- 3 hp Johnson, 1958- 22hp Mercury Mk 28, & 1965 Evinrude 3 hp. also some emblems from a friend's estate, then helped clear out 50+years of accumulated parts in a shop he rented that will need to be liquidated.

The stuff (extra parts) were neatly squirrelled away on the roof of his office and bathroom. I may post some pics in the proper thread if anyone is interested in vint. outboards, parts, tools etc., cash and carry here in Winnipeg.

 I was heavily into collecting full size outboards, had a couple of boats, and the toy motors back in the 90's (along with the bicycles and everything else cool and shiny) and couldn't refuse these works of art and to help raise cash for his estate. My friend was a perfectionist and the motors came from his personal collection at his home.

That's it on buying the full size ones, but I'm still building the toy motor collection. My G/F was delighted to see me shoehorn more loot into the garage! I figure 3 of the newly acquired kickers can stay/ reside in the garage man cave. I think 2 can come inside.

 The Cabe finds look amazing today, thanks for sharing. Temps in the 50's the next few days with possible 2 feet of snow following. Did I say I hate Winter? Have a nice Sunday. ( Bob) Nashman.



















































View attachment 1722344


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 30, 2022)

My big week:  The crazy patch collection will be sold.  Does anyone own an older New Mexico motorcycle license plate?  I am looking to trade or purchase one.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 30, 2022)

The bicycle gear:  A huge thanks to @catfish for the badges; I have wanted a Pierce roccoco variant badge forever!  Shout out to @onecatahula for the Italian steel.

















Some Racycle Love for your viewing pleasure below:


----------



## juvela (Oct 30, 2022)

-----

loved seeing all of those outboards!

great cases on them.

the Merc is really something; have never seen a case like that before.

when were the red and green telephones seen on the dresser top current?  think i can recall seeing them in movies but have no idea regarding date.

thanks again for this terrific post!   🤩 


-----


----------



## Nashman (Oct 30, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> loved seeing all of those outboards!
> 
> ...



Thanks. Phone are Erica phones from the 60's-70's. Also lovingly called "bone phones". My folks had a white one for years. If you sit it down it hangs up. Note ad beside in corner of the mirror. Here is another shot. They came in many colors.


----------



## juvela (Oct 30, 2022)

-----

thanks so much for the phone information

seeing the bottom can now recall performers in films turning the phone over to dial it

greatly appreciated!


😉 


-----


----------



## andysto73 (Oct 30, 2022)

Picked up this little gem yesterday..80' cruiser. 24" wheel version. Somewhat rare bike I believe. All original. Tires are shot but thats alright. I think these came with the cushion slimline grips? If anyone knows for sure let me know. Thanks


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Oct 30, 2022)

Lots of spray paint still to remove but like the look of the original paint underneath! Seat is roaches and need a front for the front loader.


----------



## Rollo (Oct 30, 2022)

... Got this '79 Stingray from the guy down the street ... it was his son's first new bike ... His son told him to give it to me if I wanted it ...
... I put the feather guard on it because the original was missing ... 
... I'll detail it this winter then ride it over there next year and show him it has new life! ...


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 30, 2022)

Couple Smalls


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 30, 2022)

Just picked up a fireless cooker or what I call, the earliest crackpots. Pretty simple to use. Warm the stones that are inside, place them back in and put the pot in with the meal you are making and let it sit. This one is from the early teens based off the cookbook inside.


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 30, 2022)

Few more


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 30, 2022)

Halloween weekend in Leclaire / Port Byron
What Blast !!
Blue Suede Shoes , 3 on the Tree Rockabilly Rocks 
Leclair’s Mississippi Dusk view ! 
Did Snag early steel form


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 30, 2022)

Was finally able to retrieve the Vitalic tire sign, this first year Merkel carb (after Miami bought out Light), and this original Merkel photo; thanks @Velocipedist Co.

The tire patch also sprouted some new Robert Deans.

This Columbia model 40 was purchased for the rear tire; thank you Santi @Rust_Trader. The bicycle will be available in the near future.










Here is proof Tommy Shelby from the Peaky Blinders preferred riding The Flying Merkel:


----------



## ranman (Oct 30, 2022)

Not bike related but rusty junk I am attracted to.


----------



## tryder (Oct 30, 2022)

Bought this one from "The Cabe".
It's one of my favorites.


----------



## stezell (Oct 30, 2022)

cr250mark said:


> Halloween weekend in Leclaire / Port Byron
> What Blast !!
> Blue Suede Shoes , 3 on the Tree Rockabilly Rocks
> Leclair’s Mississippi Dusk view !
> ...



Looks like you've been thunder struck Mark! Very cool finds, especially the flashy lady.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 30, 2022)

I managed to fit the '57- 3hp into my secondary upstairs man cave display computer room. The outboard is a new addition yesterday and felt showing it in it's new home would be acceptable in the thread in addition to the already posted. If I've broken a rule, sorry, I'm rebel with a cause. It's share cool stuff with "like minded" people.


----------



## juvela (Oct 30, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I managed to fit the '57- 3hp into my secondary upstairs man cave display computer room. The outboard is a new addition yesterday and felt showing it in it's new home would be acceptable in the thread in addition to the already posted. If I've broken a rule, sorry, I'm rebel with a cause. It's share cool stuff with "like minded" people.View attachment 1722463
> 
> View attachment 1722463
> 
> View attachment 1722469




-----

😉 

can no but help wonder...

what be dusting day like?

does each small item need to come down from its perch to get dusted and then its spot dusted in turn?

looks like "museo maintenance" wouldst be a full time endeavour...  😮


-----


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 30, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I managed to fit the '57- 3hp into my secondary upstairs man cave display computer room. The outboard is a new addition yesterday and felt showing it in it's new home would be acceptable in the thread in addition to the already posted. If I've broken a rule, sorry, I'm rebel with a cause. It's share cool stuff with "like minded" people.View attachment 1722463
> 
> View attachment 1722463
> 
> View attachment 1722469



What part of your house is not a "Man Cave" Bob?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 30, 2022)

3 Sturmey Archer hubs - 40 hole pre-war, 40 hole from 1950, and 36 hole from 1956.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 30, 2022)

Just another set of well used Araya 7x hoops for an undetermined project. Black ano, but not much left


----------



## Hastings (Oct 30, 2022)

Had a nice week. Found a lovely dog shelter just outside Erie PA. My new pup Wesley..named after Wesleyville the first street sign we passed on the thruway. Sold and bought at a breweriana show. Sold ok but bought a killer 1910s tray I was missing. My favorite condition..actually used but still there. Went to PA early in the week and made it thru the demon gauntlet for the 3 hr Drive.. seller kept his word. Landed a stunning CWC. I paid him some extra and gave him a porcelain sign he really liked from my collection. Up here it’s the Last day of outdoor fleas.. bitter sweet. Great week! Happy Sunday!


----------



## juvela (Oct 30, 2022)

-----

😉

Wesley appears part Yugoslavian


-----


----------



## Rammstein (Oct 30, 2022)

Been looking for one of these off and on.  Wanted the non-electronic version. This one is in pretty good shape I think, found it on FB Marketplace last Wednesday, picked it up today.


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 30, 2022)

A good heavyduty machine for sure!  Good find!


----------



## Sven (Oct 30, 2022)

Kstone said:


> I was finally passed down my great grandma's famous locket. They had been talking about passing it on for almost a decade and I had never seen it and figured it must be lost at this point. After being officially gifted it in February, it finally made its safe passage from their side of the country to mine this month.
> 
> Here's my dad's story behind it.
> 
> ...



Very cool @Kstone that you have such a priceless one of a kind heirloom. As well as the history and photos of your family.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 30, 2022)

got a Cadillac badge for my Cadillac prewar Schwinn lightweight.


----------



## hotrod (Oct 30, 2022)

Picked this up Friday.



nothing fancy but local and cheap.


----------



## JO BO (Oct 30, 2022)

Wagner


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Had a nice week. Found a lovely dog shelter just outside Erie PA. My new pup Wesley..named after Wesleyville the first street sign we passed on the thruway. Sold and bought at a breweriana show. Sold ok but bought a killer 1910s tray I was missing. My favorite condition..actually used but still there. Went to PA early in the week and made it thru the demon gauntlet for the 3 hr Drive.. seller kept his word. Landed a stunning CWC. I paid him some extra and gave him a porcelain sign he really liked from my collection. Up here it’s the Last day of outdoor fleas.. bitter sweet. Great week! Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 1722579
> 
> ...



Nice score 😎


----------



## ricobike (Oct 30, 2022)

Rammstein said:


> Been looking for one of these off and on.  Wanted the non-electronic version. This one is in pretty good shape I think, found it on FB Marketplace last Wednesday, picked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 1722635
> 
> ...



Du hast einen trainer


----------



## juvela (Oct 30, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice score 😎
> 
> View attachment 1722790




-----

...and a most handsome two-wheeler she be...

...but the feller in the red baseball cap looks a disreputable type...😁


-----


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 30, 2022)

I was in Puerto Vallarta last week and went in this ceramic venue . While my girl was looking around I was amazed by all the VW Artifacts and trophies. So I had to ask , turns out I was speaking to the VW club president of Mexico which is held in November. I asked if I could buy a poster and a trophy. The poster he gave me and I gave 500 pesos for the trophy and a official invite to next year’s event.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 30, 2022)

Well...day started out normal and ended like this.  Got a text from a friend telling me to come get 3 bikes and by the time i left i had 6.  The bike i wanted was the red 3 speed 1955 Schwinn Corvette.  Pretty killer little survivor bike!  Ended up with the original survivor black Racer and 4 complete original survivor collegiates, suburbans and breeze bikes.  All are one family owned, all are original with alot of schwinn accessories including speedos, mirrors, schwinn-logo’d baby seat and other cool gadgets and bike shop stickers.  
Corvette and the Racer will stay for now.  

Anyone got any info on the Lewisco seat as i cant find anything on it!  Headlight on the Corvette is pretty awesome too.


----------



## lgrinnings (Oct 30, 2022)

I’ve always bemoaned the fact that my city never manufactured bicycles at the turn of the century like so many other cities in Massachusetts. My city was, however, home to Towle Silversmiths who manufactured these his and hers sterling pant clips in the late 60s early 70s. I figured I should probably grab a pair for some hometown representation.


----------



## nightrider (Oct 30, 2022)

I didn't actually get anything this week. But I did get to see Fear, Alice Cooper and the original Misfits in Dallas last night. it was an amazing show. Too bad my phone sucks, no pics!


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 30, 2022)

The start of another project...


----------



## mayohsauce26 (Oct 30, 2022)

My 1965 all og coppertone with the original rear oval yellow slick !!!!! Seat re done by joe Crawford


----------

